# Gordonsville, VA Fried Chicken



## Barbarainnc (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm looking for a recipe for a batter dipped fried chicken. Gordonsville, Va is known as the Fried Chicken Capital of the World. Anyone live there or near there, or know of the recipe??


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 10, 2009)

Never heard of it; I grew up in Alexandria (north).  Where is that ?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 10, 2009)

Gordonsville is a relatively small town fairly close to me, sort of midway between Culpeper & Charlottesville.  Definitely charming in its own way.

I have never heard of it being the "Fried Chicken Capital of The World" though. I'd love to know where you heard that since even the town itself doesn't seem to know about the title (per their website) - lol!! There are far far more places much farther south than Virginia that surely deserve to hold that particular title.

I do have a regional Virginia cookbook kicking around here somewhere, & if I can dig it up, I'll see if it has any fried chicken recipes from Gordonsville though.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 10, 2009)

Did a little googling and came up with the following historical tidbit:

Civil War Museum at the Exchange Hotel--Gordonsville, VA


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for that link/info Karen!!  I've been to Gordonsville several times, but never to the Exchange Hotel.  I am, however, sort of thinking the "Fried Chicken Capital of the World" is more specific to those legendary & historical fried chicken vendors than it really is to the world.  And strangely enough, I've never come across fried chicken there, but I haven't dined there very much.  Next time I'm in the vicinity, I'll definitely have to take a closer look.


----------



## JohnL (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Barb,
I googled gordonsville virginia fried chicken recipe and found one. I don't think I can post the recipe here though due to copywrite reasons. But if you google it, you can find it. Also there is a book by John T Edge about fried chicken that has a gordonsville recipe in it.
Hope this helps.
John


----------



## GB (Jul 10, 2009)

John you can post a link to the recipe. That is within the rules and does not violate copyright law.


----------



## Loprraine (Jul 11, 2009)

Gordonsville is close to us also.  I didn't know it was the Chicken Capital!


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 11, 2009)

The best VA or MD fried chicken I have ever had has been open pan fried (saute pan style with part of the chicken out of the fat, needing to be turned etc.  Seems to always be the best.


----------

